# Royal Regency (Paris) on hold for summer 2013



## senorak (Aug 15, 2011)

My daughter will graduate high school in June 2013, and when I saw a 2BR Royal Regency pop up today for late July 2013, I quickly put it on hold.  She has traveled with me to Paris & Madrid on two student tours that I led, (but was only 8 and 10 at the time).  Thought this would make an awesome graduation trip.  Checked with her, and she agreed.  I realize RR is on the outskirt of the city.....25+ minute metro ride into city center.  However, the area of Vincennes seems very interesting in itself.  The reviews for RR on TUG are quite old, but I did find some more recent reviews on tripadvisor.  Pictures of the 2BR look quite nice & roomy for a "city timeshare".  WE are not expecting fancy....just a comfy place to call home for a week.   If I confirm this trade, will have to purchase insurance, as I am not sure when DD would have to leave to college, (but think I am safe w/ last week of July booking).  The trade will also take a majority of points from my "best trader".....which I just deposited this summer.  Decisions, decisions.

DEB


----------



## Margariet (Aug 15, 2011)

Go for it! Can't believe you are even having doubts about it.


----------



## Judith (Aug 16, 2011)

*Royal Regency Paris*

We are Diamond members and stayed at Royal Regency in May of this year in a 3 bed.

It is easy to get into central Paris.  You can get a bus near the resort to the Metro station and then go into the city on the Metro or the RER railway.

We got a Paris Visite pass which soon paid for itself with travel on the underground, RER and funicular to Montmartre and discounts on shops, chateau de Vincennes etc.  

Vincennes is a very nice Paris suburb wth good shops, patisseries, cafes, winebars and a large market held on Sundays.  The chateau is well worth a visit.

Enjoy your trip

Judith


----------



## senorak (Aug 16, 2011)

I booked it.  Just too good to pass up!


----------



## mclyne (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,

  If it doesn't work out, let me know. I would take it.


----------

